# GMX Und Spamschutz



## Surfer (6 Januar 2004)

Ich bin am überlegen eine meiner GMX Adressen meines Accounts fürs Usenet zu verwenden und ich bin mir durchaus darüber im Klaren, daß das Spam bedeutet. Besonders diese ach so wichtigen Microsoft Security Updates  :roll: sind ja schon eine echte Plage und ich frag mich wie GMX damit umgeht.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2004)

Keine Ahnung.
Ich hab schon vor geraumer Zeit auf SpamPal umgestellt und filtere lokal. Funktioniert prächtig.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2004)

Ich verwende auch SpamPal in Verbindung mit GE-Mail, aber ich würde es vorziehen solche "Updates" schon beim e-mail account selber online abzublocken. Ein einfacher Filter der jegliche E-mail ablockt, die nicht explizit an eine e-mail Adresse des betroffenen Accounts gerichtet ist, würde ja schon reichen. GE-Mail bietet übrigens solch einen Filter lokal an, aber natürlich muß man diesen Mist dafür erstmal runterladen.


Ach, wie funktioniert das mit dem Versand von diesen Mails überhaupt? Wie kann es technisch möglich sein, daß eine E-Mail die nicht explizit an einen adressiert ist trotzdem bei einem ankommt? Es scheint ja zu funktionieren (ich bekomme immer noch gelegentlich Mails, die keine meiner e-mail Adressen in der "An:" Zeile führen), aber mich würde wirklich mal das Warum interessieren.


----------



## Surfer (6 Januar 2004)

Ups, der obige Beitrag war von mir. War anscheinend nicht eingelogged.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2004)

Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende auch SpamPal in Verbindung mit GE-Mail, aber ich würde es vorziehen solche "Updates" schon beim e-mail account selber online abzublocken. Ein einfacher Filter der jegliche E-mail ablockt, die nicht explizit an eine e-mail Adresse des betroffenen Accounts gerichtet ist, würde ja schon reichen. GE-Mail bietet übrigens solch einen Filter lokal an, aber natürlich muß man diesen Mist dafür erstmal runterladen.


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt.
Wenn Du Dein Mailprogramm so einstellst, dass alle Mails mit "**SPAM**" im Betreff nicht heruntergeladen, sondern gleich am Server gelöscht werden sollen, so geht das auch ohne GMX oder web.de.



			
				Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wie funktioniert das mit dem Versand von diesen Mails überhaupt? Wie kann es technisch möglich sein, daß eine E-Mail die nicht explizit an einen adressiert ist trotzdem bei einem ankommt? Es scheint ja zu funktionieren (ich bekomme immer noch gelegentlich Mails, die keine meiner e-mail Adressen in der "An:" Zeile führen), aber mich würde wirklich mal das Warum interessieren.


Guckst Du http://www.computerbetrug.de/mail/versand.php?p=0|103|


----------



## Surfer (6 Januar 2004)

Auf dem letzten Account den ich fürs Usenet verwendete kamen immer noch viel zu viele dieser "Updates", d.h. SpamPal erkannte die meisten nicht als Spam. Ich muß jedoch zugeben, daß ich mit den ganzen Plugins noch keine Erfahrung habe was das ganze vielleicht erklärt.

Und danke für den Link.


----------



## Heiko (6 Januar 2004)

Das kann allerdings daran liegen.
Das Optimum habe ich hier auch erst nach etwas "Feintuning" am SpamPal erreicht.


----------



## Zeitungsleser (7 Januar 2004)

*GMX*

Ich habe auch einen GMX-Account und damit einmal im Usenet gepostet.
Zum Glück ist der Spamfilter von GMX (kostenlose Version) konfigurierbar; wenn auch etwas mühsam über das Webinterface.

Ich habe die Filterregeln bei mir so eingestellt:

*) Spamschutzlevel hoch
*) Mails von verdächtigen Servern abweisen bzw. gleich löschen
*) einschlägige Begriffe aus Header und Body wie zB. important security update und dergleichen habe ich mittels Filterregel in den Ordner "Gelöschte Objekte" verschieben lassen

Seitdem herrscht wieder einigermaßen Ruhe im Postfach.

Genauere Detailanleitungen (nicht von mir) für einschlägige Filterregeln lassen sich zB. mittels Google im Usenet finden (zB. de.admin.net.abuse.mail)


----------



## Surfer (7 Januar 2004)

Ich bin einen anderen Weg gegangen um zumindest diese "Microsoft Updates" und ähnliche Viren abzublocken. Hierfür hab ich einen Filter eingerichtet der alle E-Mails die an meine Usenet GMX Adresse gehen und mehr als 20kb groß sind automatisch löscht. 
Dies ist zwar etwas radikal, aber ich denke kein vernünftiger Usenet Verwender wird einem anderen ungefragt was per Anhang zuschicken und für e-mails ohne Anhang sind 20kb ja immer noch eine Menge.

Meine zweite GMX Adresse ist von dieser Filterregel übrigens nicht betroffen, d.h. sie gilt wirklich nur für meine Usenet Adresse.


----------

